# If Your Cat Could Talk It Would Say These Things To You



## Hilal Ahmad

Whenever I look at cats or any other animal for that matter, I always wonder what they are thinking. Cats are not the worst at communicating their needs.
Here are things cat would say if it could talk.


----------



## Babyshoes

Cats are very expressive, both vocally and in their body language.

Mishka clearly has a wide vocabulary of profanity, for example.


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Love your thread Hilal Ahmed, 
We loss our Bengal 6 weeks ago. He used to talk to us endlessly, even sang 'we wish you a Merry Christmas' duet with me that I recorded a few years ago. He brought so much joy to us with his 'Hellos' most mornings.
Yes, animals do talk :Cat


----------



## NaomiM

I know exactly what Pebbles would say.

"Food... feed me... c'mon, my dish is empty... seriously, how thick are you?... AT LAST! THANK YOU!!!!!"


----------



## Deyas

Hilal Ahmad said:


> Whenever I look at cats or any other animal for that matter, I always wonder what they are thinking. Cats are not the worst at communicating their needs.
> Here are things cat would say if it could talk.


If my cat could speak in human voice, he would say: "hey, my slave! where is my food? where is my trout under creamy sauce? why my tray is still littered? Bad, very bad human, I will leave you!"


----------



## Mrs Brown

I know what Robbie would say as I can see it in his eyes:

_Oh here she comes again, all that cuddly snuggly lovey dovey stuff, I do wish she would just leave me in peace._
You see Robbie has already lost 3 of his 9 lives and he is very very special indeed! I can not pass his sleeping place (wherever that may be) without disturbing him and having a hug.

:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## MaggieDemi

Mine would say "Quit picking me up." Unfortunately I have to pick them up sometimes to get them back from the door or to de-flea or de-worm them. I only do it for their own good, but being former ferals they hate being picked up.


----------



## Mrs Brown

Am I being selfish? I reply to Robbie's "oh no here she comes again" by telling him "here's the deal, I give you a clean warm comfortable and safe home and lots of tasty food etc etc, and in return you have to suffer my daily cuddles whether you like it or not"

:Cat


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Unlike @Mrs Brown and @MaggieDemi my Bertie is always asking for a lap to snuggle into (even in this very hot weather ) He just keeps on meowing at me until I go and sit down then he will immediately curl up on my lap for a cuddle and petting session !


----------



## Mrs Brown

Oh mine DO often approach me for a deep and meaningful cuddle but it is when they are sleeping peacefully and I can not resist disturbing them that I know they are thinking _here she comes.....:Cat_


----------



## tyg'smum

Many years ago, a close neighbour had a very grumpy-looking Persian, who spent most days staring out of the window. These were Victorian terraced houses, with no front gardens: the front door opened straight onto the pavement, so there were plenty of comings and goings for Grumpy Features to look at.

But if you dared stop for a moment to admire him, he mouthed - quite clearly - "Eff Off".


----------



## SilkyPaws

My Birds would call the vaccum cleaner "the machine"...and the computer "that box"
My cat would say "Hey...when are you giving me my 100% attention ?..."


----------



## Calvine

There's a commercial on TV where a cat looks at its owner and says, grudgingly: ''You're adequate'', which always makes me laugh.:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## ad6mly

"this vase belongs on the floor"


----------



## D2theork

Yes you must indeed!!


----------



## Golondrina

Sombra calls out loudly every morning: "I have put up with my morning brushing, hurry up with my reward" meaning her treats of course. This really happens.


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

Some videos show that cat speak like a man. Cats would like to simulate human talk, they are willing to have a talk with people.


----------

